# Time wasters galore!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

How many people have problems with time wasters? I seem to attract them or something! What ever happened to good old honest people that followed through with their word? Its a shame really!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Tell me about it.

I had a person interested in some does and when I arise the topic or reserving them, she backs off and stops emailing.

A while back, I reserved a doe for someone who already had some does. The doe was on hold for about 1 month; 1 month of feeding, housing and caring for, and then they fall off the face of the earth.

I have had MANY other people stop emailing. I'm seriously thinking of making people put a deposit down before reserving mice.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I don't seem to get time-wasters.
I attract the people who are one small step worse. They ones who buy a mouse (or a few) off you and then re-sell it the next day.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Like, to make a profit? Or just decide they don't want a mouse anymore?

Do you have any stories, that sounds interesting...


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

To make a profit I would assume. I have a few stories, not all are related to re-selling but all combined are enough for me to rather cull any I don't want to keep than adopt out.
Reselling the mice, breeding them and leaving the buck in with the doe after giving birth, cleaning the cage and moving the mice to a temporary tub which has no ventilation so they all suffocated.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have an adoption forum that I use to try and make sure the mice will be properly cared for, but I guess people could just lie.

That sound's like terrible husbandry, along with generally not caring about the mice's well being. I would be so upset if that happened to my mice! Was this another breeder's behavior?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

The person who sold the mice on within a week after getting them was just a pet owner. The leaving the buck in with the doe after she gave birth was another person who said they just wanted pets and said they wouldn't breed but then did. And the last one was a lady who had been in contact with me for over a year (getting all the information she could about breeding and getting prepared) so I sent her down a few females and a male - when it came to weaning day for the new babies, she put them all in a container to clean the cages and it took longer than she planned and she didn't think about the container possibly being air-tight and came back to find them all dead. I forgave her for that though as it really did seem like an honest mistake and she continually apologised for gosh knows how long - she is a lovely lady.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah, I see. I have never had a pet owner contact me about getting more than one sex, I don't think I'd allow them too.

Well I defiantly understand why you won't adopt mice out anymore. They are probably better off being humanely euthanized than any of those situations.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

That's the thing, I don't adopt out different sexes together unless I trust the person enough.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Defiantly a smart rule to go buy. I won't adopt different gender combos unless the buyer is an ethical breeder, or wants to start ethically breeding mice.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Iv had weeks of text messages saying that they will collect them and they have my address and phone number but they never show up! Recently they have just ignored me! It's not just one person either! I'm actually contemplating just selling the reserved mice on! I have a waiting list for this area as apparently mice are hard to come by around here but I seem to manage fine!

I had one person that breeds mice reply to my message when I sent asking how the mice were doing and this person was really honest and I appreciate that with people! They said the male I had sold them wasn't working out so their friend took him as a pet which I think is nice! They also said the females were doing great and that they were so pleased that I sold the mice to them!

Lovely people! I'm honest about the mice I put up for sale and I would like to think that I am sending them to honest homes. No feeding to snakes or anything!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I would defiantly sell the reserved mice, if they don't show up you could just say they had their chance(s)!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Iv been holding off selling them just incase. I really don't like letting people down but at the same time I was selling them to make room for current females litters that are due pretty soon


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The ones that get me are the people who can't he bothered to travel, back when I use to advertise spark mice I had one person in England who said the desperately wanted some Siamese but couldn't meet me at any of the shows I saw going to, so untold them I could bring the mice down when I go to visit family as she wasn't far from them, it would have been a 30min drive for her down a main road to come to the town I would be visiting but she couldn't be bothered to drive it and wanted me to drive out of my way on my 4 hour drive to bring them to her! Told her to forget it.

Also had one person who said they really wanted some spiny mice after 10 emails of them asking a bunch of questions and asking the same questions over and over again I stopped replying and let someone else have them.

I don't advertise any more, If I see someone looking for my types or in my area I'll contact them if I have something.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

See I would do that but I end up advertising because iv got too many to house and I don't think it's fair on the mice to be crammed, I might just hand these 2 into the local pet shop because they can at least find them homes


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Sizzlea89 said:


> See I would do that but I end up advertising because iv got too many to house and I don't think it's fair on the mice to be crammed, I might just hand these 2 into the local pet shop because they can at least find them homes


You might want to look into culling litters down if you don't already. Less mice, easier on mum, babies thrive, etc.

Maybe post something in the culling forum. I don't want to go on, and on and end up offending someone.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Iv culled before but didn't much like the guilt so my partner gets me to pick the ones out and he deals with them humanely. It's adults that are needing homes that are taking up space now and I'd like them to go somewhere they will be looked after. The babies don't stay here long as soon as they hit 8 weeks they are away to new homes


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, I see


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I contacted the local pet shop owner and she is going to take them for her own personal pets! I am glad because that means I make a little cash and she gets some nice mice for pets!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so pleased! Happy ending all round


----------

